# urgent svp commande cacher fichiers caches



## med (10 Janvier 2003)

comment cacher fichiers caches

merci.


----------



## tehem (10 Janvier 2003)

est_ce que par hasard tu n'utiliserais pas TinkerTool?

si c'est le cas, il faut decocher l'option dans le paneau des preference system


----------



## med (11 Janvier 2003)

le probleme c est que je n arrive plus a lancer tinkertool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(


----------

